# NH TC45 PTO Problem



## kymailman98 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bought a NH TC45A and just noticed that the PTO is turning whenever the engine is running. You can notice a difference in the engine whenever you engage and disengage the PTO lever, but it has no affect on the PTO, as it keeps turning. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kymailman98,

Your TC45A tractor has an independent PTO, which means you have a hydraulic actuated clutch pack with a PTO brake to stop it when disengaged. Your PTO brake may not be working, but if this is the case your PTO has no significant power when disengaged. 

On the other hand, you may have warped discs within the clutch pack, which may cause it to turn with power when disengaged. 

To determine if this is a PTO brake problem, pry a 2"x4" against the PTO output shaft (PTO disengaged) to see if you can stop it. If it continues to turn with power, then the problem is in the clutch pack.


----------



## kymailman98 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd already tried the 2X4 against the PTO to see if it was coasting or actually turning, and I couldn't stop it. Anyway, the man I got it from is going to pay for the repairs, and it's in the shop right now. So far, I'm not really impressed with this series of tractors. I just wanted something for light work....digging postholes, grading the drive, yardwork, that sort of stuff. I have a bigger tractor for the heavy duty work, and was just going to use the TC45A for piddling around. I sold a Kubota L4200 that I was using, and now I'm second guessing that decision.


----------

